# Advice - What about a Mild turbo set up for 2010 AC?



## Sleek_in_silver (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just joined the community last week after clocking in 11k miles on my new Altima coupe 2.5s. Found your site and thought this might be the best one to join based on the tech savvy group we have here.

So one area of improvement on the Altima for me was the exhaust was too quiet for a sport coupe. I really wanted some better sound out of my ride. So after lots of research and listening to cars on you tube I found only two I really liked: Greddy Ti-c & the Nismo system, but both systems basically cost a grand. Now granted the cat on the Altima is way up against the block so the piping is really long, but thats serious coin for pipe and two mufflers. 

I can totally see the advantage of these systems though because I got under my car two days ago and noticed that about 3 ft of pipe the I.D. has been reduced to a half circle! (WTF Nissan?) This effectively becomes a major bottle neck for the exhaust.

Anyway, while researching I found a bolt on turbo kit is offered for our 2.5's from a few folks. One of them talked about the fact that their system runs "at a low 4.5 PSI for trouble free engine life". It's a pricy system at $4499 not including installation & tuning, but seems pretty nice.

Turbo-Kits.com - SFR Single Turbo kit for 02-09 Altima 2.5L I4 | Price: $4,499.00

Then I found another place (Canadian tuner shop) that sells a similar kit for a similar price, but they didn't talk about the boost levels. You can see it here:

: Powertech Performance : TURBO KITS : ALTIMA 2.5L


Then finally I found this guy at FMP racing also in California selling a turbo kit for $949....? The kit seems pretty decent and comes with lots of things, but it does not come with the following:

AC 2.5s down pipe 
Injectors (even at this mild of boost I probably need them)
Upgraded fuel pump
ECU reflash or piggy back (like Apexi Neo).

FMP Racing Aftermarket Performance Auto Parts


So I started thinking, instead of dumping a grand into a cat back only, maybe I need to consider a mild turbo set up for this car, say 5-7 PSI max. If I could make the FMP system work with an Apexi Neo and get the down pipe from someplace else could I do the system for say $3k tuned and installed?

Is that possible? I can't do the install so I'll have to pay a local speed shop to install it and dyno tune it. I'm figuring about $400 for the Apexi Neo, a couple hundred for the fuel pump, speed shop can fabricate the down pipe I need etc. Do you think a speed shop could do the install for $1,000-1,500?

I see that the tuner guys are getting about 100 HP (flywheel) increase on this and I'm really only looking for say 25-75 HP increase which should be pretty easy to get based on the numbers they report. I saw an article as a tuners guide to the QR25DE here that seemed promising:

A Tuner's Guide Inside the QR25DE - Tech - Sport Compact Car Magazine


So am I crazy or could this actaully work? That would pump some serious fun into the car for sure. 

I know there arent' many turbo'd 2.5s out there, but since mine will be pretty mild (say 225-250 HP) I think it might not be too hard on her. Powertech says they have sold nearly 100 kits. If they were blowing up 2.5s I don't think they could keep selling them right?

-Can the seals, gaskets etc. take 5-7 PSI with no upgrades? It's one thing to boost a turbo motor up to 15 or 20 PSI, it's another to boost an NA motor.

- Will the CVT handle the power? Is the Altima CVT the same one used in the 3.5L Altima/Maxima?

- What about the rings? Blow by? What have you guys heard or seen?

I'll take any advice or stories you guys have on the topic. Btw I did email the FMP guy and he said the price is legit, no taxes for me (I'm in IL) and the shipping is included for the $949. He even said he could give me a "5 bolt down pipe flange to weld to one pipe and then bolt on to the turbo".

Looking forwad to the debate.

Thanks guys!

Tom


----------

